# Odor eliminator.....



## AZshwagg (Apr 4, 2006)

I started to think about what I was going to do for the odor control and i came up with these:
A Volcanic Zeolite, Odor Eliminator: http://www.members.tripod.com/rocket4774/product_info_photos.htm

True Air Odor Eliminator:
http://www.trueair.com/odor_eliminators/04251.html

any sugg's?


----------



## username812 (Apr 5, 2006)

the first link doesnt work, but our anal retentive roommate uses one of those true air fans/filters and it does jack, they wont get rid of the smell of a fart, nevermind stinky buds


----------



## Mutt (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm gonna move this over to grow room set-up and design.

If your gonna spend the money you want something that uses activated carbon IMO. In the growroom setup and design is the GrowFAQ on odor control.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 5, 2006)

cool, i'll check the other thread, In the mean while if anyone has anymore sugg's let me know. Oh yeah, sorry bout that Mutt thanks for move in it.


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 11, 2006)

i hear ona gel works, its an absorbing gel.. anyone ever use this stuff? lol you can buy buckets of the stuff on ebay i know that much.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for the tip, i'm still looking...tho


----------



## massproducer (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah ONA(Odour Nutreulizing Agent) gel is alright, for small grows, it does work a bit, but if you are really concerned about the smell it would be best to build a DIY carbon scrubber.  This will remove most if not all of the odour from your grow.  You can also buy these ready built, but they will set you back a couple hunderd bucks.

Good luck, and let us know how it works out


----------

